# Shocked, and I got my BFP!!!!



## smile7060

Well I guess I can officially say that I am pregnant! Even writing those words are surreal. I've waited my whole life to be a mom, and its here even sooner than I thought possible. 

We tried this cycle, and BAM pregnant. :baby: I am not telling anyone at all yet, I think I am only 7 weeks if that. We went on our honey moon last week and found out that we were expecting on our trip, in one of our favorite places. I was 5 days late ( so starting to wonder) but I have been late just like that before periodically... and because I was having MAD cramping, I thought for SURE I was not pregnant... turns out it must have been implantation cramping?! :blush:

We stopped at an A and W along the way bright and early on the 5th day that I was late... and I shakily did the test. The line came up instantly, and I sat stunned there for a minute. This was the one and only time we have EVER not used birth control... (pulling out) ..of course intentionally... but STILL!!!! I SWORE it was going to take us a few months and that's why I wasn't worried about starting a tiny bit earlier than we had talked about. The only person NOT shocked was my husband ...hahhahah .. he was like well, yeah that's what happens when people somewhat TRY to concieve. He's right but I am still shocked. I have my first Dr.s appt tommorow to confirm everything and tell me what my tentative due date is!! So excited to get an ultrasound!!! :kiss:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations x


----------



## Cewsbaby

Congratulations!


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## sunflower82

Congratulations


----------



## CharCharxxx

Congratulations to you! X


----------



## flipporama1

Congrats! how did the doctor's appointment go?


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## smile7060

Thanks everyone!! I had my Drs appointment on Wed! I am 6 weeks today, so still pretty early! I have my first ultrasound for Aug 23rd to date everything. So hoping for the best. She said that if they don't find a heart beat at 8-10 weeks then it isn't viable. So just crossing my fingers everything is ok. I think I will be 10 weeks then or so... My body is going crazy. lol my hormones are insane and for the first time I actually vomited in the shower this morning. Ugh. I have been nauseous every day, but haven't puked yet. lol Boobs hurt, super tired ... etc. All normal. Not getting my hopes up until I see the heart :)


----------



## Excalibur

I wish you all the best for August 23rd. I'm sure everything will be fine :) :hugs:


----------



## smile7060

Thanks so much!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Excalibur

You're more than welcome :D


----------



## MrsB_2015

FX all goes well and that you've got yourself a sticky little bean in there!!! Congrats on your BFP!!! I remember that stunned feeling too when I found out I was pregnant with my DD! It's just not something you can ever really be prepared for! :)


----------



## MissKitty91

Congrats!


----------



## Wobbles

:wohoo:


----------

